# Hows school



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just wondering what everyone thinks of school and how it is going? Any one used to it yet or still need a couple months to be used to it? For me its going alright but could always be better.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

School is going alright...I guess. I'm not REALLY used to it yet but I'm pretty much there I guess. The only classes I don't like are Speech or English 2 and Sociology. Chemistry sucks but it aint TOOO terrible. I'm sure it will get harder though....the only thing that keeps me going is that duck hunting is only 2 weeks away!! :beer:


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah I hear you...Im only a week or two in Chemistry myself and doesnt seem to bad yet but have heard it gets tough. I cant wait till waterfowl opener im going to hit it hard. How old are you take em and where you from?


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

World history sucks horribly! it is the gayest class and i hate the teacher. I don't really have any favorite classes but that is the one that i hate the most. Our duck opener isn't til the 29th but before that me and puddlerjumper are going up to south dakota for pheasant hunting, i can't freaking wait for that.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

In case you guys didn't know, I'm puddlerjumper(DHC). You can call me cootkiller once we get back from SD.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

sportsman18- I'm 15 and I live in northern Wyoming. What about yourself?

Our opener isn't till next weekend but we have a youth day this Saturday that I'm going to take advantage of and HIT IT HARD!!! I'm pumped and can't wait....only 1 more day!! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Got 5 geese....limited out the youth day!! Now comes the regular season...opens day after tomorrow!!! :sniper:


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

I didn't get goose tagsa this year but for youth hunt I limited out on Mallards. I lake hunt. Opener for me is Oct.1 To those guys from SD i got ND and always have tons of Fun!!!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

School sucks A** all my teachers getting onto me.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> School sucks A** all my teachers getting onto me.


:lol: hehehe me too


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

School is pretty good, got all A's and this year I had my best duck season ever. This is a good year so far


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

All A's good job honkbuster3 :beer:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

honkbuster3 said:


> School is pretty good, got all A's and this year I had my best duck season ever. This is a good year so far


Ha, better than me.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Straight A's better than me too I have 2 A's Phy Ed and Shop :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

honkbuster3 said:


> School is pretty good, got all A's and this year I had my best duck season ever. This is a good year so far


So your a kid that goes to school and shoots Kreighoffs? Dang i want one!


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

Im homeschooled and i already finished for the year a week ago. I got B's in everything except math in which i gt an F. lol


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Well i did alrite got all letters except a F so thats good cant say the same for my brother...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Schools over here! Summer days are tooooo long to not involve hunting mornings and nights. Might shoot a few ***** as pest control just to see if I can get something to come into my new rabbit distress. Maybe I'll get lucky and get a fox. Those chances are slim. Why can't there be school in the summer, and vacation during hunting seasons?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I've always wondered that. But hey, that's why we have college right? So we can hunt every day of the week!


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't wait until college.


----------

